# Snake as a pet



## Jim (May 25, 2007)

Thining of getting a snake for my kids :shock: 

WTF?

https://forum/images.menoutdoors.com/forum/images/data/500/baby_vs_cobra.wmv


----------



## JustFishN (May 25, 2007)

what the hell????


----------



## dampeoples (May 25, 2007)

Yeah man, put some pants on that kid!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2007)

I am frigging speechless, What the hell is wrong with that kids parent?



fishnfever


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 27, 2007)

that almost made me sick to my stomache to watch that.


----------

